# Drytex Cheyenne Barefoot Treeless?



## PSNapier (Oct 23, 2012)

Since nobody else has answered I'll throw in my two cents:

I haven't owned a Barefoot saddle, but I did a lot of research on them when I was on my last saddle quest. In all my studies I never heard a bad thing about the drytex. If anything the leather Barefoot uses got poo-pooed a little bit, since the nubuck wears quite a lot and starts to look bad unless you keep fluffing it up and maintaining it.

Also, if you're interested in Barefoot, take a look at the other BF- Black Forest: Black Forest Treeless Saddles
Good luck! <3


----------



## kiwi79 (Nov 11, 2011)

When I first looked at getting a treeless saddle I checked out Barefoot as I really liked the look of them. Unfortunately they had just stopped letting saddles go out on trial due to damages. Ended up getting a secondhand torsion on trademe. Still have it but have now gone back to a treed saddle for a number of reasons and keep my treeless as a back up. Not sure if you have ridden treeless before but with my torsion anyway it took a bit of getting used to. The issues I had with it were - saddle can slip fairly easily especially when mounting, didn't like how it pressed on the withers so much, found it really bulky - felt like my horse was twice as wide and found it much harder to balance in, kept tipping me forwards. 
Will be interested to hear how you go, cant help with the synthetic query but from their website it sounds pretty durable.


----------



## Irish Cob (Nov 8, 2015)

Any luck in your search?
I have had a Barefoot and the Drytex is fine.

Freeform are available in New Zealand.
Ghost and Trekker.
Freeform is very good.


----------

